# Almost ready to apply



## steve-c (28 Sep 2008)

Well, for a couple years I have been looking into joining the reserves. I just turned 17 this month and I decided to take the initiative and stop dragging my ***. I've finished filling the forms out, and I've gathered 4 references and got personal letters from them. This Thursday I went to the recruitment center in Oshawa to try and apply but I was told that I have to give the recruitment officer at the regiment a call, so I'm waiting til Tuesday when he is in. Its a bit more confusing then I thought it would be but it will be worth it. Hopefully they are looking for someone and have a BMQ part time course available. Does anyone have anymore advice that will benefit me? Also, when I am taking the aptitude test is it based on my occupational choices or can I pick what is available to me after I complete it?

Thank you for your input.


----------



## derael (28 Sep 2008)

All the information you're looking for is already available on this forum. Search before posting. That is the first bit of advice I'll give you that will benefit you...

*points to search function*

The CFAT determines what trades you are eligible based on your score. 

Low score = Not many trades available.

High score = Lots of trades available.

You will get the same test no matter what you preference for when you select your top 3 occupations.


----------



## BC Old Guy (28 Sep 2008)

Steve C:
              The reason that the CFRC pointed you towards the Reserve unit recruiter is because:

a.     The Reserve unit will only hire a limited number of occupations.  If it is an Armoured unit, it will normally only hire Crewman, and other occupations may or may not be available;

b.    During your interview you will be asked questions about the occupation you requested.  The more you know, the better you will do on that part of the interview.  Go to the Reserve unit and get all the info you can.

c.     It helps to know where the Reserve unit Armoury is located, to ensure that you can attend on parade nights and weekends, and know the commitment that will be required from you. 

You have to pass the CFAT to be considered for the occupation the Reserve unit is recruiting.  The better you do on the CFAT, the more options you will have in the future.


----------



## steve-c (28 Sep 2008)

Thanks, well. I'm going to give the recruiter a call, and if they don't have any room for me I'll try some of the ones in Toronto. Anyone know how long of a wait I'm looking at?


----------



## BC Old Guy (28 Sep 2008)

Its too difficult to provide an estimate of wait time.  It depends on you, your history, the CFRC/Det and its workload/staffing levels, and the Reserve unit, and their staffing  and interest.  You could be lucky, and get through in a week, or you could hit a snag and the process could take a long time.

Do your research, and take the plunge.  It the only way to find out for sure.


----------



## the_girlfirend (28 Sep 2008)

Steve C

I am new to the military as well, If there is one thing I know is that the process can be very long.
My boyfriend applied for infantry, and from the begining to the end of the recruiting process it took 7 months.
My boyfriend had no special medical condition or anything suspicious regarding the security clearance.... 
It was a plain regular application for an open trade.
Therefore be patient, do your best to provide any documentation as fast as possible and be available for the tests and appointments as much as you can... 
this is pretty much everything you can do to make it go faster.

It is a process full of ups and downs, waiting by the phone...

Sometimes it is also hard to get in touch with someone at the unit, my recommendation is to leave a message, and call on tuesday night.

Good Luck


----------



## dwalter (29 Sep 2008)

On the flip side the process can also be rather short. No one here will be able to tell you exactly how long your application will take. Best thing to do is to apply, follow up regularly, and find some other people on this forum who are also waiting. Get to know the community, and do some reading into your Canadian military history too, it can't hurt to know more about the organization which you are applying for!


----------



## steve-c (30 Sep 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rolayo (1 Oct 2008)

If you've ever had any kind of diagnosis/been told you had asthma, go get your pulmonary function, methacholine challenge, and see a respirologist now or you're going to see about 6-7 months caught up in the medical, depending on how lucky you get.


----------



## steve-c (2 Oct 2008)

My family doctor told me my breathing and blood pressuring is alright, so I don't think I'll have an issue there. I more concerned with the urine sample because my friends from school have told me that many things in food can cause a false positive. I probably won't have any problems though, I don't do any drugs although I have in the past, pot and such, but I quit that **** a whiiiiiiiiiiiile ago. My friends still do it all the time around me but I stay near a fresh source of air or with my shirt over my face.   :-X


----------



## derael (2 Oct 2008)

To my knowledge they are not testing for drugs when they take a urine sample.

You should however be completely honest when filling out the questionnaire which does ask you about past drug use.


----------



## steve-c (3 Oct 2008)

Yeah. Lying to the government would result in banhammer from the army and most likely jail time


----------



## jacob_ns (3 Oct 2008)

steve-c said:
			
		

> Yeah. Lying to the government would result in banhammer from the army and *most likely jail time*



You realize we're not in China, right? You're not getting jail time for lying during the application process. Yes, it's a stupid thing to do. Yes, you will probably be disqualified from all future government jobs. But jail time? You seriously think that?


----------



## Highlander60 (3 Oct 2008)

derael said:
			
		

> To my knowledge they are not testing for drugs when they take a urine sample.
> 
> You should however be completely honest when filling out the questionnaire which does ask you about past drug use.



You are correct on both points. The urine test is not a drug test, and you should not lie about past use. The RCMP actually administer a polygraph test re the drug question.


----------



## jacob_ns (3 Oct 2008)

Highlander60 said:
			
		

> You are correct on both points. The urine test is not a drug test, and you should not lie about past use. The RCMP actually administer a polygraph test re the drug question.



What would they be testing for? Are there proteins in urine that can show symptoms of further health problems?


----------



## Highlander60 (3 Oct 2008)

jacob_ns said:
			
		

> What would they be testing for? Are there proteins in urine that can show symptoms of further health problems?




I am not a PA or medical trade, but I am in recruiting so I cannot answer your medical question. I do know that is is just part of a complete medical exam to ensure you are healthy. I can ask the med techs if you like and get back to you via pm.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Oct 2008)

jacob_ns said:
			
		

> What would they be testing for? Are there proteins in urine that can show symptoms of further health problems?



One thing would be blood in the urine.  That definitely is an indicator of poor health or an injury.


----------



## ringer98 (4 Oct 2008)

Highlander60 said:
			
		

> You are correct on both points. The urine test is not a drug test, and you should not lie about past use. The RCMP actually administer a polygraph test re the drug question.



At what point is this testing? I never even knew about this step. Is this just before they call you to offer a reg. force position?


----------



## derael (4 Oct 2008)

During your medical you will supply a urine sample.

The questionnaire is given to you after your CFAT testing.


----------



## ringer98 (4 Oct 2008)

derael said:
			
		

> During your medical you will supply a urine sample.
> 
> The questionnaire is given to you after your CFAT testing.



Ok, so now im confused  ??? 

I've already done my medical.. and questionnaire... so there isn't an actual polygraph test then? Because I was told by the recruiter that I passed all the tests, and am simply waiting for a spot to open up in saint-jean

*_Milnet.ca staff edit for site policy_*


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Oct 2008)

NO there is no Polygraph, where the heck did you hear there was  ???


----------



## ringer98 (4 Oct 2008)

Ok, I quoted it from Highlander60. He posted his reply earlier in this thread.... like the 12th reply to the original message. 
I guess maybe he was wrong??


----------



## eilaw (4 Oct 2008)

ringer98 said:
			
		

> Ok, I quoted it from Highlander60. He posted his reply earlier in this thread.... like the 12th reply to the original message.
> I guess maybe he was wrong??



I believe Highlander60 is referring to the RCMP in his message.


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Oct 2008)

Highlander60 said:
			
		

> You are correct on both points. The urine test is not a drug test, and you should not lie about past use. *The RCMP *  actually administer a polygraph test re the drug question.



Pay closer attention!


----------



## ringer98 (4 Oct 2008)

Ok, I'm not looking into getting into a fight here... this is not my objective, and im sorry if I stepped on anyones toes here. This will be my last post on this subject.

His original message was about joining the reserves, and it got twisted around evenually about the RCMP doing a polygraph. So for the untrained viewer (IE myself), I took this as in the RCMP does polygraphs for ALL applicants joining the service. So like I said you can see where I might have made the error. And yes it was my error.

Thank-you for the reply to my post though, both BulletMagnet, and eilaw


----------



## Highlander60 (4 Oct 2008)

ringer98 said:
			
		

> Ok, I quoted it from Highlander60. He posted his reply earlier in this thread.... like the 12th reply to the original message.
> I guess maybe he was wrong??



If you read my post properly, I said the *RCMP* make you take a polygraph test, not the military.


----------



## jacob_ns (4 Oct 2008)

In all fairness, the statement about the RCMP was out of context and could be easily misunderstood as no proper distinction between the two was made.


----------



## steve-c (5 Oct 2008)

Hmm, well atleast I won't be refused because I'm around my friends when they are smokin a joint or something.


----------



## Lil_T (5 Oct 2008)

Maybe not, but if they do a random pee test while you're at bmq - you can get hooked then.  That stuff does stay in your system for a while.  Why risk it?


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2008)

And Random "pee" tests are required of all units.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (5 Oct 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And Random "pee" tests are required of all units.



Yup. We were told during an in-clearance lecture to expect a random urine test during the year. A bunch of hands went up which was followed by, "Put your hands down, I don't know when the test is."


----------



## derael (5 Oct 2008)

:rofl:

I can definitely picture that one in my head.

Just don't do drugs. Problem solved.


----------

